

Developers - Working in consultancy vs pdt-based company? - penguin_gab

I&#x27;m hoping to get a rough survey of the sentiments by most developers regarding their employment. I know the dream of most hackers is to work in large tech companies like Google and Facebook, but other than that - what is the major difference&#x2F; turn-off of working at a consultancy-based company vs a product-based company?
======
justintocci
I know of no down side or turn off to being a consultant. I have more work
than i need. I work with who I want and deal with zero politics. Plus people
are happy to see me and when I'm done people are happy to pay. Working as an
employee is the exact opposite in every way.

